# Samsung SyncMaster XL2370 HDMI Probleme



## ODF (19. März 2010)

Hallo Community,

ich besitze einen Samsung XL2370 LED Monitor. Wenn ich ihn über DVI an meinem Computer anschließe ist alles in Ordnung. Das Bild wird auf dem ganzen Monitor angezeigt und ist gestochen scharf. Bisher habe ich den Monitor am zweiten DVI-Port meiner Grafikkarte (Radeon HD5770) betrieben. Den zweiten DVI Port der GraKa musste ich aber gezwungener Maßen lahm legen...

Wenn ich den XL2370 nun über HDMI anschließe ist das Bild gestaucht. Oben, unten, links und rechts ist dann ein schwarzer Rand und das Bild ist unscharf. Was muss ich einstellen damit mir der Monitor über HDMI so ein schönes Bild wie über DVI anzeigt?

Ich nutze immer die Auflösung 1920x1080.

Hier ist ein Bild das das Problem verdeutlicht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibt es da eine Einstellung die ich korriegieren muss? An den Samsung Support habe ich mich schon gewendet aber bisher kam leider keine Antwort.

Danke für eure Tipps,

ODF


----------



## Eol_Ruin (19. März 2010)

ATI Catalyst 9.9 Overcan and Underscan Options - Scaling Options for HDMI


----------



## ODF (20. März 2010)

Kurze, knappe und dennoch richtige Antwort. Vielen Dank. Der Fehler sitzt meistens ebend doch vor dem Gerät...


----------



## ODF (25. März 2010)

Der Samsung Support scheint doch nicht so schlecht zu sein. Nach über einer Woche kam heute diese Antwort:



> Guten Tag Herr ...,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.
> Wir empfehlen den Monitor per DVI anzuschliessen, da der HDMI  Anschlussfür den Fernsehbereich gedacht ist. Unter anderem da, um einen  Playeroder eine Konsole anzuschliessen. Über DVI ist die native  Auflösung dannauch 1920 x 1080. Bei HDMI wird ein Fernshesingal von dem  Monitorerwartet, welches 1080p entspricht. Daher kann es zu  Bildverfälschungenkommen.
> ...


----------



## pinback (6. September 2010)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> ATI Catalyst 9.9 Overcan and Underscan Options - Scaling Options for HDMI



Jau. Das hat bei mir auch geholfen.
Nun hab ich nur noch das Problem, dass ich die Aktion nach jedem Neustart wiederholen muss.
Weiss einer wie man diese Einstellung abspeichert?


----------



## Cyris (7. September 2010)

Wenn du den Catalyst 10.8 hast dann ist es ein bekannter Fehler, bei 10.7 gibt es keine Probleme. 
Mich wundert es nur das er bei dir die DVI Auflösung abspeichert, bei mir setzt er mit dem "DVI2HDMI" (Samsung BX2450 LED) Kabel die Einstellungen auch zurück.


----------



## pinback (7. September 2010)

Wow. Echt?
Hab den neuesten Treiber genommen und das war nunmal der 10.8.
Und mit dem 10.7 setzt er auch die Einstellungen zurück? Oder hast du den 10.8 draufgelassen?
Gibts eigentlich keine Probleme bei Anwendungen beim downgraden von Treibern? Hab bis jetzt immer nur upgegradet.
Hab nochmal nachgeguckt, die Auflösung (1920x1080) merkt er sich...
Und HDMI wollte ich eigentlich lassen, hab extra ein Oehlbach-Kabel gekauft.


----------



## Cyris (7. September 2010)

Ich hab 10.8 draufgelassen, ich hoffe das der Treiber schnell kommt oder ein Fix geliefert wird, das AMD Forum und auch im ATI Forum sind auch schon einige Threads dazu. Ist halt nervig da man immer nach jedem neustart ins CCC muss, oder man stellt "Display Detection Option" um, so muss man nur doppelt aufs Taskleisten Icon klicken und er macht den Rand weg.


----------



## pinback (8. September 2010)

Cyris schrieb:


> Ich hab 10.8 draufgelassen, ich hoffe das der Treiber schnell kommt oder ein Fix geliefert wird, das AMD Forum und auch im ATI Forum sind auch schon einige Threads dazu. Ist halt nervig da man immer nach jedem neustart ins CCC muss, oder man stellt "Display Detection Option" um, so muss man nur doppelt aufs Taskleisten Icon klicken und er macht den Rand weg.



Danke für die Info!
Ich klick immer rechts auf den Desktop, da erscheint bei mir die Auswahl CCC. Von da an ist es nur ein Klick in die Monitorseligkeit.
Jetzt hab ich noch einen anderen lustigen Effekt. Sobald ich ein Programm ausführe und die Win7-Warnung bestätige, wird der Bildschirm kurz schwarz (ca. 1 Sekunde). War vor der Installation vom Samsung USB-Treiber und Samsung PC Studio 3 (für Handy) nicht so. Werd mich also morgen damit beschäftigen, wie ich den wieder deinstalliert kriege 

Was mich noch interessieren würde: trat das Problem bei dir mit dem 10.7 nicht auf?


----------



## Cyris (14. September 2010)

pinback schrieb:


> Was mich noch interessieren würde: trat das Problem bei dir mit dem 10.7 nicht auf?


 
_*AMD:*_
Das Over/Underscan Problem ist im Catalyst 10.8 bekannt. Auch der 10.9 wird das Problem haben. Erst der 10.10 löst das Problem. Daher nutzt doch den Catalyst 10.7, so Terry .


----------



## pinback (21. September 2010)

Nochmals danke für die Info. Ist beruhigend zu wissen dass das Problem irgendwann behoben wird...


----------



## Blade_Runner (16. Januar 2011)

ich habe den selben Monitor
einmal an einer GeForce GTX460 und zur Zeit an der Onboardgrafik meines i3-530

Leider wird nur ein Teil des Bildes dargestellt. es fehlt an allen 4 Seiten was (Die Tasklleiste kann ich nur erahnen). Ich kann auch mit der Maus aus dem Bildschirm scrollen.
Auch beim Booten ist das Bild zu "groß" es wird nicht alles dargestellt.
Auflösung ist 1920x1080

per DVI geht alles aber nicht per HDMI.
Kann mir da jemand helfen?
Ich kann das Bild im Intel-Treiber skalieren, aber dann wird die Schrift "matschig"

Neuste Treiber habe ich installiert.


----------



## schrubby67 (16. Januar 2011)

Blade_Runner schrieb:


> ich habe den selben Monitor
> einmal an einer GeForce GTX460 und zur Zeit an der Onboardgrafik meines i3-530
> 
> Leider wird nur ein Teil des Bildes dargestellt. es fehlt an allen 4 Seiten was (Die Tasklleiste kann ich nur erahnen). Ich kann auch mit der Maus aus dem Bildschirm scrollen.
> ...


 
Hallo  hatte ich auch bei mir lag es am HDMI- Kabel 
Habe das gute Kabel vom meinen Fernseher genutzt, und dann ging es 
Habe ihn aber dann per DVI angeschlossen. Die beiden Anschlüsse sind fast identisch. HDMI kann noch Audiosignale übermitteln, aber das Bildsignal ist gleich.


----------



## Blade_Runner (16. Januar 2011)

ich habe schon 3 verschiedene Kabel angeschloßen daran liegt es nicht 
Ich würd schon gern den Sound über HDMI nutzen da meine Lautsprecher am Moni angeschlossen sind und es einfach weniger Kabelsalat ist


----------



## schrubby67 (16. Januar 2011)

Hast Du im Monitor-OSD den AV-Modus ein- oder ausgeschaltet
oder
Man muss einfach im Menue des Monitors folgendes tun. 

Quellen > Name Bearbeiten > HDMI > hier PC auswählen

Bildgröße dann im Catalyst Control Center einstellen.


----------



## Blade_Runner (16. Januar 2011)

gute Frage, muß ich mal schauen wenn ich zu hause bin
Wo finde ich den Modus? und auf was muß erstehen?


----------



## schrubby67 (16. Januar 2011)

Monitor unter Setup&reset > [Auswählen]> PC/AV Modus>[Auswählen]>PC


----------



## Blade_Runner (16. Januar 2011)

Danke, mit dem PC Modus funktioniert alles


----------



## Crymes (16. Januar 2011)

Für was ist dieser Over/Underscan- Modus egentlich gut?
Bei Konsolen und Playernbraucht man das ja auch nicht.


----------



## conrad92 (23. April 2011)

Jo Leute, ich hab nochn anderes Problem.
Ich hab jetzt zwar dank euch die schwarzen Ränder weg bekommen aber wenn ich mit meinem Cursor an den rechten Bildrand gehe, kannich die maus einfach noch weiter bewegen und sie verschwindet hinter dem Bildschirmrand.
Das gleiche bei Skype, sobald ich CS 1.6 zocke, verschwindet mein Skypefenster im rechten Bildschirmrand und ich kanns nicht wieder hervor holen.
Ich bin nicht der erfahrenste auf dem Gebiet also wärs nett wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.

MfG


----------

